# need help



## Bilbo115265 (Apr 24, 2018)

hi i need some help how do i put more sex in my marrage i think its 99% me


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Bilbo115265 said:


> hi i need some help how do i put more sex in my marrage i think its 99% me


Well first, you both take your clothes off ... oh heck never mind !!! 

Have your testosterone levels checked, if they are low have the doctor give you testosterone injections. That will bring up your male sex drive.

Various and sundry herbs can also be taken, but seek medical advice.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Bilbo115265 said:


> hi i need some help how do i put more sex in my marrage i think its 99% me


Are you saying here that your sex drive is low? If so, when did this start?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bilbo115265 said:


> hi i need some help how do i put more sex in my marrage i think its 99% me


At least for me, there is way more information needed. Specifics on age, how long married, etc etc. In short, your story.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> At least for me, there is way more information needed. Specifics on age, how long married, etc etc. In short, your story.


Based on previous posts... Approx. 69 years old, married approx. 21 years. On or previously on testosterone injections. Masturbates "a lot". Wife doesn't do handjobs or blowjobs, intercourse with her is boring/repetitive. Wife is a bigger lady with nice tits.

That about sum it up, @Bilbo115265?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Apologies. I need to get in habit of reviewing old threads.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> Apologies. I need to get in habit of reviewing old threads.


I personally feel like if it's too much work for an OP to write it in a thread, it's too much work for me to go search for it. But you may be more diligent than I am.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

bobert said:


> _*Based on previous posts... Approx. 69 years old, married approx. 21 years. On or previously on testosterone injections. Masturbates "a lot". Wife doesn't do handjobs or blowjobs, intercourse with her is boring/repetitive. Wife is a bigger lady with nice tits.
> 
> That about sum it up, @Bilbo115265?*_



Sounds like someone's getting WAY too many Testosterone c0cktails.

You don't usually hear about men at this age STILL living for their genitals.


----------



## Bilbo115265 (Apr 24, 2018)

To replay I'm almost 70 do do t shots every other week 
Married 20 years take ED pills wife dont like to masterbate she don't like to show off her body


----------



## Bilbo115265 (Apr 24, 2018)

Ps sorry took me so long to respond


----------

